# Two Domain Controllers, One Active Directory...



## WelshRogue (Aug 10, 2012)

Hi Guys,

This is my first time posting on these forums, but given my recent predicament and lack of answers on Internet I need all the help I can get. Anyway....

I currently have a Windows Server 2003 Domain with Active Directory. Unfortunately, the Domain Name is named after the old company name (Don't ask) but i've been asked to get it changed to a different name. My boss is too nervous about re-naming the domain name directly and we wanted to try and move over to a Windows Server 2008 Domain.

I've created a new Windows 2008 Server, which has been promoted to a new Domain Controller on a new Domain. I have suggested to my manager that we use ADMT to Migrate our AD Structure accross, but he seems nervous about doing any kind of migration. Instead he has set me the challenge of somehow creating a trust between our old 2003 and new 2008 domain, somehow hiding the old 2003 domain and using the Active Directory from the 2003 machine to authenticate accross to the 2008 domain.... 

Now, I didnt believe this was possible, but he seems certain it is... or that there is some wierd work around for it. Personally, i'd rather go down the route of just migrating the whole lot over to the new domain, but he seems to want to avoid this. If anyone has any suggestions i'm all ears. 

thanks in advance,


----------

